# محاضرة في ادارة الوقت



## المهند س هندسة (9 أبريل 2007)

أتمنى أن تستفيدو من هذا العرض وهو عن أهمية الوقت ل د.مدثر
وشكرا لكم


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (9 أبريل 2007)

God Almighty, bless u and dr. Modather


----------



## smart falcon (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خيرا


----------



## م. ماجد الاهدل (16 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك أخي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صانع قراري (21 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك بعنف يا اخوي


----------



## m_a_abbas (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعيج (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jmoeei (22 أبريل 2007)

المحاضرة جميلة يعطيك الف عافية وبالمناسبة انا مستعد لاي مساعدة في هذا المجال وعندي ماجستير في هذا التخصص ايضا 

اخوكم حسن


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

أثابكم الله 

وجزى الله كل خير للدكتور مدثر على الشرح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## abosalah1 (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ادارة الوقت من اهم ادوات نجاح الحياة عموما لا منا

و هي غاية في الاهمية في ادارة المشرايع
فالوقت في المشروع هو تكلفة تؤدي الى نجاح المشروع من عدمه

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم المهندس هندسة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الوقت ذو قيمة غاليه فلا بد من الاستفادة به


----------



## بولو اخضر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبقرية (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## galal980 (16 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanallam (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------

